# Yet Another New Member



## K Machin (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all,
We've been lurking since just after we brought home our new 21RS in April '07.
This group has a lot of great information!

I finally decided to actually join, after DH asked for the umpteenth time if I was still just lurking.

We like our 21RS, and have had few problems with it.

This is our first TT, and although we owned a pop-up for a few years, a TT is another whole level of complexity.
This site is great for answers to questions I never even thought of!

Thanks for being here!

KC camper


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome KC Campers!!







I think a good share of us were "lurkers" for a bit before we were members!!

Ember

ps where do "lurk" fulltime?


----------



## K Machin (Mar 3, 2008)

ember said:


> Welcome KC Campers!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mostly we lurk in Kansas City, when we aren't out stargazing.

I'm going to have to figure out how to add all the info to my posts.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to *Outbackers*

Dennis


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers family

and glad to hear you stopped lurking about.









We to are just out of a pop-up and look forward to our maiden voyage.

Brian


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome! Isn't the 21rs a great model? 
Happy camping


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

KC Campers -

Welcome to the world of Outbackers.com. Doug the Owner runs a pretty great place here!! Kick off your shoes, pop open a cold one, and enjoy some new friends







!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi KC Campers
















to Outbackers!! 

Glad you finally decided to jump in and join us









Happy Camping,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you finally joined us!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME to the best (not so little, anymore) site in cyberspace!!!!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Howdy, KC campers. We are EX-KC campers, as we retired and went full time almost two years ago. Honestly, I don't miss KC - well, not a lot. Just a few people. After the winter you've had this year, even they don't look so good!

Still have a FIL in Paola, and a daughter in Columbia, so we pass through from time to time. Watch out this weekend, I70 has some closures coming up on the east side.

Sluggo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add a welcome from the great state of Texas!

We have other Outbackers from KC, too. Maybe they'll chime in.

I have family in KC (actually KC, Leawood, Westin) and get up there every couple of years or so. May be coming up that way in May to see the nieces graduate.

Enjoy the new Outback and the forum.

Mark


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome!








This is a great site and lots of useful info. Hope your 21RS is problem free now!


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

welcome! we're a KC Outbacker family as well. Hope you enjoy your tt as much as we enjoy ours!


----------



## K Machin (Mar 3, 2008)

Terry Y said:


> welcome! we're a KC Outbacker family as well. Hope you enjoy your tt as much as we enjoy ours!


So far, it's great!

There don't seem to be many of us from KC that are active on this forum. A bit surprising considering there is a dealer close by in Liberty.

We took the 21RS to Western Texas last year -- about a 2,000 mile trip.
The fiberglass cover for the propane tanks had two hold-downs break in spite of attaching on the lowest notch!
We didn't loose the cover though.
Thanks goodness for bungee cords!

KC Campers


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome, and hi from the Great White North, and this year I'm not kidding!

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!! CONGRATS !! ENJOY !!!


----------

